# Iroquois child's bike



## Crazybikelady (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a heads up...Have this FS in the sell/trade section.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 26, 2014)

*Iroquios child's bike*



Crazybikelady said:


> Just a heads up...Have this FS in the sell/trade section.





*Oh, Marie .. that is a tiny but stout little machine.

And, you are right - it does have the 'circus-bike' mystique,
as you posted in the F/S section.

That's correct Readers ... i don't have Angie's Lisp or a 
speech impediment this mornin' ... this little jewel IS posted  ... 
.. in the sell / trade section, right now.

And if i don't mention the badge (not gonna happen) ......

That badge displays one of the most-stylized, art-deco era, 
Native American Indian images to ever cause my peepers to go 
into Tractor-Beam mode ... (am quietly coveting that badge as i type).

Took the liberty of goin' CSI on that badge, Marie.  The Badge Is The Soul Of A Bicycle.

Initiated magnification .. color inversion .. brightness and contrast 
were dialed-in .. changed-over to Black / White ... but why stop there ??

Ya gots to have noticed ... i ramped-up The Ramma-Lamma-Ding-Dong.

Also posted a pic of chitown's favorite bike-related item for 
comparative purposes.

That little machine and badge will clean-up and preserve nicely,
if care and concern are part of the future-owner's shtick.*

Beauty ....

....... patric















 *  <<< This Specimen Is In The Chief Chitown Collection*


==============
==============


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Hoof! Well said as always ☺️


----------

